# Wheel Chock In Garage



## Holla (Dec 5, 2013)

Just wondering what other Outback Toy Haulers are using for their motorcyle wheel chock. I have been using the Kuryakyn mountless wheel chock and it has worked pretty good, but a new custom street glide is coming in a week and I was thinking of upgrading to a wheel chock that actually get screwed into the floor. Whats under that garage floor? I have the 230 RS and dont want to pucture anything.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

I went with the Pitbull Trailer restraint system. It screws in on the ramp side, and there seemed to be quite a bit of material there. Maybe TOURDFOX will chime in. I know he's been up to his armpits in his.


----------



## teepee (Apr 1, 2013)

Holla said:


> Just wondering what other Outback Toy Haulers are using for their motorcyle wheel chock. I have been using the Kuryakyn mountless wheel chock and it has worked pretty good, but a new custom street glide is coming in a week and I was thinking of upgrading to a wheel chock that actually get screwed into the floor. Whats under that garage floor? I have the 230 RS and dont want to pucture anything.


 I have a 2008 23 KRS,I mounted a condor wheel chock in the front right corner of the garage for my 02 Dyna Wideglide. Works great.. The floor is pretty thin so took off the under belly and put 2x2 piece's metal and big flat washers on all the bolts of the chock and 4 new D rings I installed. Its a little bit of work but worth it to know my bike will not be on its side when I open the door.. Good luck and congrats on the new bike..


----------



## Holla (Dec 5, 2013)

teepee said:


> Just wondering what other Outback Toy Haulers are using for their motorcyle wheel chock. I have been using the Kuryakyn mountless wheel chock and it has worked pretty good, but a new custom street glide is coming in a week and I was thinking of upgrading to a wheel chock that actually get screwed into the floor. Whats under that garage floor? I have the 230 RS and dont want to pucture anything.


 I have a 2008 23 KRS,I mounted a condor wheel chock in the front right corner of the garage for my 02 Dyna Wideglide. Works great.. The floor is pretty thin so took off the under belly and put 2x2 piece's metal and big flat washers on all the bolts of the chock and 4 new D rings I installed. Its a little bit of work but worth it to know my bike will not be on its side when I open the door.. Good luck and congrats on the new bike..
[/quote]

Thanks guys! Once I get the new bagger, I will post pics of it in the garage and how I load it.


----------



## maxpat82 (Jul 13, 2011)

Bolted my wheel chock tu a 2'x4' piece of plywood (5/8 I think)...and using the stock floor hook.
Didn't want to screw through the floor. (There's nothing under the garage...have looked at it.)


----------



## dhb2222 (Sep 1, 2014)

maxpat82 said:


> Bolted my wheel chock tu a 2'x4' piece of plywood (5/8 I think)...and using the stock floor hook.
> Didn't want to screw through the floor. (There's nothing under the garage...have looked at it.)


do you have a picture of that install?


----------

